# Disney Fort Wilderness New Years '07-'08



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

What kind of plans does everyone have for the upcoming New Years weekend? That is plans, with your respective rv. We will be returning to Disney/Fort Wilderness for 3 nights, Saturnday thru Monday. Anyone else going? PCM


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We're not gonna make it but I'm seriosly jealous. Hope you guys have a great time.

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We will be there Dec 22-27, and looking forward to a great time. Hoping to be in the 400 loop.

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Too far for us...but we'll be over in Eastern Oregon (town called Sunriver) for that entire week. Skiing...snowboarding...relaxing!!


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

jdpm said:


> That is plans, with your respective rv.


I'll probably circle the Outback a few times with my snowmobile on my way to the trails. Enojy your time in the sun.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to plan a camping trip to Disney for X-mas/new years! that would be great!
Have a safe trip!! take pictures!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I have to plan a camping trip to Disney for X-mas/new years! that would be great!
> Have a safe trip!! take pictures!!


We will be there from 12/23 till 01/04, in the past we go to the campfire movie and then just hang out at the beach waiting for the fireworks, nothing too crazy, my favorite thing to do at Fort WIlderness is goof around doing nothing. 
I think we are going to be in 1700 with some other friends.

Scott


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

After the New Year, we plan on making reservations for 2008-2009.

This is a VERY busy time of year for Ft. Wilderness. Getting reservations at this late date is an exercise in futility.

For those of you attending WDW this Christmas season, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

3LEES said:


> After the New Year, we plan on making reservations for 2008-2009.
> 
> This is a VERY busy time of year for Ft. Wilderness. Getting reservations at this late date is an exercise in futility.
> 
> For those of you attending WDW this Christmas season, I hope you have a great time!


 It is very difficult to get reservations at Disney at any of the busy times, which equates to about 10 months a year! However, This will be the 4th trip to Disney with the camper and we have never gotten a reservation early unless booking 11-13 months in advance (like our reservations for next year). While I'm not disputing the difficulty of getting a reservation at such a late date, persistance has always paid off for us. We got our reservation for this year just last week. Try early in the mornings and try often. It's worht it if visiting Disney. pcm


----------

